# First Photo Shoot



## BroMiCs (Jan 8, 2011)

So, I am Standing in my friend's wedding and he asked me to take his engagement photo's.

I have been doing a lot of reading and looking through examples online and I have some really good idea's. 

He is a pretty skinny guy and she is a much larger girl. I need some idea's on how to get the best angles so that they both look very flatering. 
In most photo's, the woman is often closer to the camera which will further exagerate thier size difference....

any good advice on how to shoot these two...?

I really want to do a good job for 2 reasons... he is one of my best friends... and this is the first work I have done with people


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 8, 2011)

Engagement after the wedding?? :mrgreen:


----------



## John Mc (Jan 8, 2011)

pbelarge said:


> Engagement after the wedding?? :mrgreen:



Curious that myself


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 8, 2011)

try http://wedding.theknot.com/getting-engaged/engagement-photo-ideas.aspx (the knot) I looked and I didnt see any plus size women however I think some of these poses will work... just look around and trial and error


----------



## BroMiCs (Jan 8, 2011)

swedberg311 said:


> try http://wedding.theknot.com/getting-engaged/engagement-photo-ideas.aspx (the knot) I looked and I didnt see any plus size women however I think some of these poses will work... just look around and trial and error


 

The link didn't seem to work....


----------



## BroMiCs (Jan 8, 2011)

John Mc said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Engagement after the wedding?? :mrgreen:
> ...


 

I'm lost :gah:


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 8, 2011)

BroMiCs said:


> John Mc said:
> 
> 
> > pbelarge said:
> ...


 
Sounds like he meant he will be in the wedding party... Not he was physically standing there at the wedding lol... 
So i would assume the wedding hasnt happened yet...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL.. I understood what he was saying LOL.

If she is bigger, tell her to lift him up LOL JK.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 8, 2011)

It has been done before


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2011)

Mean MOmo!


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 8, 2011)

BroMiCs said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> > try http://wedding.theknot.com/getting-engaged/engagement-photo-ideas.aspx (the knot) I looked and I didnt see any plus size women however I think some of these poses will work... just look around and trial and error
> ...



What about this

Engagement - Wedding Engagement - TheKnot.com

if not go to the theknot.com and do a search for engagement pictures


----------



## BroMiCs (Jan 9, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> It has been done before


 

yea.... not so much..lol


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> It has been done before


Do you often steal other peoples photos and post them? Or only when it's more convenient for you to do that, than posting a link.

Double standard perhaps?....:lmao:


----------

